

Why Everyone loves Grouper's Challen - waxman
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2012/11/15/challen_from_grouper_how_the_online_dating_site_mixes_character_with_technology.html

======
anandkulkarni
Having had the chance to work with Challen a few times outside of going on
Groupers, I can attest that she is, indeed, a phenomenal person.

But Michael's right -- there's something magical about the experience of
having a combination of a crowd and an algorithm, where you get the best of
scalable, automatic responses and a personal connection when you need it. It
also lets Challen manage friendships with thousands of people at once. She's
MySpace's Tom for the new generation.

